# PREGNANCY LOSS - Hcg levels



## hopingagain (Sep 10, 2003)

Hi

I have not posted for ages becasue i lost my password and have had to take time away from treatment due to ill health. But on the 14th April i tested positive after my second DIUI which was on the wednesday. On the Thursday i had a very heavy bleed and it was red in colour. I was told to rest and the bleeding stopped on Saturday. 

However yesterday (sunday) a week and so after getting a positive result i started bleeding again but this time the blood was more brownish then red. Went to the early pregnancy unit today and they did a transvaginal scan but could not see anythign at all but only that my lining was thickening nicely which suggested a iminent pregnancy and also there was no blood in my uterus which could be a sign of early miscarriage. 

So they did a HCG blood test and the result was 170. Now i had my insemination on April 2nd so if implantaion takes between 6 and 12 days i could be anything from 12 to 18 days past implantation i think. Is this figure suitable for that time or not They are going to repeat the test on Wednesday to see if there is an increase or decreases in the number but i would be very grateful for any advice regarding this, 

Thanking you in advance


----------



## Ruth (Aug 6, 2004)

If that level was taken over a week after +ve test, then I am concerned that this is not an ongoing pregnancy. Insist on a further scan, as you would expect at least a sac to be seen 2 weeks after +ve.

Sarah


----------



## clarebear (Oct 22, 2003)

HI RUTH
i had a bfp on 22/10/04 ,but then had ,what seemed like a normal period and lasted for 5 days 
iv been to my clinic who have done a test to measure my hormones 27/20/04 they have said they need to do a repeat blood test to see if levels rise or not ,since then iv been doing lots of pregnancy tests which keeps coming back as bfp ,even today 10 days since my first positive ,if id lost them ,surely my tests would be bfn or very faint line, the other thing my clinic said could be ectopic ,but would i not be in some kind of pain ?
im so confused to what could be happening here ? as my hcg levels are strong ?
                  thanks for any help clare30


----------

